# Daily Training Tips



## miaodao (Sep 17, 2018)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to get a pulse on what kind of training everyone does and how often. I feel like daily gung fu training is necessary to build the strong connected body and in my system silk reeling is something we strive to develop as well. I've been trying to work on my gung fu every morning but its been difficult. Apparently, I'm not a morning person. When does everyone else train, how much and how often?

Thanks!


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 18, 2018)

If you're not a morning person then don't train in the morning....simple as that. Train in the evening it makes no difference when you train. Also you need a rest day or you'll burn out


----------



## jobo (Sep 19, 2018)

miaodao said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to get a pulse on what kind of training everyone does and how often. I feel like daily gung fu training is necessary to build the strong connected body and in my system silk reeling is something we strive to develop as well. I've been trying to work on my gung fu every morning but its been difficult. Apparently, I'm not a morning person. When does everyone else train, how much and how often?
> 
> Thanks!


It seems better to work on flexability on rising, before yiur nervious system has woken  Up ( for me anyway)every day is fine if yiu have fully recovered by the next day, which if you are actual working on a strong body you wont have, or if you CAN train every day your not training hard enough to trigger adaptive improvments, skill training on the other hand is fine


----------

